# M6 pics.



## Guest

Ff :arrow:


----------



## Rogue

I'm not a huge fan of BMWs, but that really does look fantastic.

Rogue


----------



## Kell

Sod the car - I'm more impressed by your house.


----------



## Kell

Just out of interest.

Why on earth did you keep that plate?


----------



## omen666

Nice car!

Very fine wire wool and a metal polish like Autosol will do the trick.


























I leave the inners to 'soak' for a bit, then finish off...


----------



## Guest

omen666 said:


> Nice car!
> 
> Very fine wire wool and a metal polish like Autosol will do the trick.


Autosol, thats what i was trying to remember the name of, thanks Omen.


----------



## Guest

Kell said:


> Just out of interest.
> 
> Why on earth did you keep that plate?


My surname is Durnan.


----------



## DeanTT

Very nice indeed!


----------



## Kell

DUO3 NAN said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just out of interest.
> 
> Why on earth did you keep that plate?
> 
> 
> 
> My surname is Durnan.
Click to expand...

I see.

D1.12NAN would have worked better though...


----------



## Leg

DUO3 NAN said:


> omen666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice car!
> 
> Very fine wire wool and a metal polish like Autosol will do the trick.
> 
> 
> 
> Autosol, thats what i was trying to remember the name of, thanks Omen.
Click to expand...

I have both Autoglym and Megs metal polish, I find the latter better but I expect either will do the job.

Nice car, nice house, nice outlook. Well done.


----------



## Guest

Kell said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just out of interest.
> 
> Why on earth did you keep that plate?
> 
> 
> 
> My surname is Durnan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see.
> 
> D1.12NAN would have worked better though...
Click to expand...

Im looking on dvla as we speak.lol
Thanks kell.

I used to own G74NTS
BUT sold it for a tidy profit.


----------



## Guest

Leg said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omen666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice car!
> 
> Very fine wire wool and a metal polish like Autosol will do the trick.
> 
> 
> 
> Autosol, thats what i was trying to remember the name of, thanks Omen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have both Autoglym and Megs metal polish, I find the latter better but I expect either will do the job.
> 
> Nice car, nice house, nice outlook. Well done.
Click to expand...

Thanks Leg.


----------



## Leg

DUO3 NAN said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just out of interest.
> 
> Why on earth did you keep that plate?
> 
> 
> 
> My surname is Durnan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see.
> 
> D1.12NAN would have worked better though...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im looking on dvla as we speak.lol
> Thanks kell.
> 
> I used to own G74NTS
> BUT sold it for a tidy profit.
Click to expand...

still looking for W4 NKA myself.


----------



## Guest

DUO3 NAN said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just out of interest.
> 
> Why on earth did you keep that plate?
> 
> 
> 
> My surname is Durnan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see.
> 
> D1.12NAN would have worked better though...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im looking on dvla as we speak.lol
> Thanks kell.
> 
> I used to own G74NTS
> BUT sold it for a tidy profit.
Click to expand...

Gone.


----------



## garyc

I wanna see a pic of the Toureg, M6 and the (mythical :wink: ) AMv8 all lined up outside yer gaff.

M6 looks nice btw.


----------



## V6 TT

...sod the Beemer (which is VERY angry looking!), extremely nice house fella, can I have some more pics of that!!

D


----------



## BAMTT

Leg said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just out of interest.
> 
> Why on earth did you keep that plate?
> 
> 
> 
> My surname is Durnan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see.
> 
> D1.12NAN would have worked better though...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im looking on dvla as we speak.lol
> Thanks kell.
> 
> I used to own G74NTS
> BUT sold it for a tidy profit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> still looking for W4 NKA myself.
Click to expand...

Maybe you should speak to Adam TTR he has something similiar :lol:


----------



## BAMTT

Nice car and house NAN, whereabouts in the world do you live


----------



## Guest

garyc said:


> I wanna see a pic of the Toureg, M6 and the (mythical :wink: ) AMv8 all lined up outside yer gaff.
> 
> M6 looks nice btw.


tregs outside, as ive been out in it this morning, as i cant go down the horse yard in the m6, although used to go down in the golf.

So, will quite hapily take some pics of those two together.
As for the Aston, its still in Leeds, and going to be there til Sunday when my brother and i travel back from there.

Oh well, nice to see were back to this, wouldnt be this forum without the bollox you have to read from people like you.


----------



## Guest

BAMTT said:


> Nice car and house NAN, whereabouts in the world do you live


Sorry mate, its a photoshop, ask garyc, he seems to know more about my life than me, and to be honest, im truly fuckin bored with this now.


----------



## BAMTT

DUO3 NAN said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice car and house NAN, whereabouts in the world do you live
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry mate, its a photoshop, ask garyc, he seems to know more about my life than me, and to be honest, im truly fuckin bored with this now.
Click to expand...

Was actually a genuine question oh well ho-hum


----------



## Guest

BAMTT said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice car and house NAN, whereabouts in the world do you live
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry mate, its a photoshop, ask garyc, he seems to know more about my life than me, and to be honest, im truly fuckin bored with this now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was actually a genuine question oh well ho-hum
Click to expand...

Sorry Bam, just getting a bit fed up with the nay sayers.
Im from leeds, but down on the gower in swansea now.


----------



## BAMTT

Cool, I see your into equestrian activities as well my Mrs is mad into it as well


----------



## Guest

BAMTT said:


> Cool, I see your into equestrian activities as well my Mrs is mad into it as well


Yeah, welsh cobs, the youngest being broken this summer, as she's nearly 3.
Ask her if she knows who Richard maxwell is, He's the guy doing it.
We had him out to get her to load on the trailer, and he was truly amazing.
Wasnt too keen to begin with when he was slapping the horse in the stables, nearly went in and dragged him out.lol
Richard Maxwell, is the english guy who was taught by the American horse whisperer Monty Roberts.


----------



## garyc

DUO3 NAN said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna see a pic of the Toureg, M6 and the (mythical :wink: ) AMv8 all lined up outside yer gaff.
> 
> M6 looks nice btw.
> 
> 
> 
> tregs outside, as ive been out in it this morning, as i cant go down the horse yard in the m6, although used to go down in the golf.
> 
> So, will quite hapily take some pics of those two together.
> As for the Aston, its still in Leeds, and going to be there til Sunday when my brother and i travel back from there.
> 
> Oh well, nice to see were back to this, *wouldnt be this forum without the bollox you have to read from people like you*.
Click to expand...

You don't have to read anything, it's your choice. You have quite happily cast aspersions on another's ability or sensibility to buy a number of cars in their own collection (GT3RS thread), verified by someone else (Omen666) , then get all uppity when you get some back.

As for knowing all about your life, one knows as much as you broadcast here on a public forum. Again your choice. By posting you invite comment by default. If you don't like it, then.....

So we'll stay on topic. GT3RS

Tactile indeed :roll:


----------



## BAMTT

DUO3 NAN said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, I see your into equestrian activities as well my Mrs is mad into it as well
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, welsh cobs, the youngest being broken this summer, as she's nearly 3.
> Ask her if she knows who Richard maxwell is, He's the guy doing it.
> We had him out to get her to load on the trailer, and he was truly amazing.
> Wasnt too keen to begin with when he was slapping the horse in the stables, nearly went in and dragged him out.lol
> Richard Maxwell, is the english guy who was taught by the American horse whisperer Monty Roberts.
Click to expand...

Hmmm you don't know a Guy called Chuck Brizzell who is a large dealer in Sussex do you ? If you do i need to speak to you


----------



## Guest

garyc said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna see a pic of the Toureg, M6 and the (mythical :wink: ) AMv8 all lined up outside yer gaff.
> 
> M6 looks nice btw.
> 
> 
> 
> tregs outside, as ive been out in it this morning, as i cant go down the horse yard in the m6, although used to go down in the golf.
> 
> So, will quite hapily take some pics of those two together.
> As for the Aston, its still in Leeds, and going to be there til Sunday when my brother and i travel back from there.
> 
> Oh well, nice to see were back to this, *wouldnt be this forum without the bollox you have to read from people like you*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have to read anything, it's your choice. You have quite happily cast aspersions on another's ability or sensibility to buy a number of cars in their own collection(GT3RS thread), verified by someone else (omen666), then get all uppity when you get some back.
> 
> As for knowing all about your life, one knows as much as you broadcast here on a public forum. Again your choice. By posting you invite comment by default. If you don't like it, then.....
> 
> So we'll stay on topic. GT3RS
> 
> Tactile indeed :roll:
Click to expand...

No, by posting, i cant see why proof is needed. My comments were actually a piss take after what i went through last night, dont just read half the story try taking on board what else was said last night.

Like i said, you can take the piss all you want, but at the end of the day, i still own these cars, i still get to play with them in early retirement and i find that coming onto a car forum and trying to show what you've saved hard for to be told your full of shit is a pain in the arse.

You call this a car forum?
Its funny, because less and less people are staying around long enough because of the constant put downs.
Me included.

If you had of looked back at my previous threads, you'd have seen 2 days after i had the amv8 delivered i had major surgery, having had a bullet damage my rotator cuff many a few years ago, i came off my jetbike and damaged it so badly i had to have the op.

So, i decided to let my brother have it and run it in for me, and he will be returning it this weekend.

And then ill post pics of them together and do a review of the aston like i did with the m6.

Fuck knows why, because all i'll get is" you hired the aston" or whatever, or "its on finance and you'll be sorry "blah blah blah.

I think you have me mixed up with someone else, or maybe you judge other with the same bullshit mentality you feed everyone else.

Pissing me off just puts me in the mood not to bother posting pics and reviews, which makes the other marques section a joke, as i thought the idea of this section was just that, to look at other cars and others views on them.


----------



## Guest

BAMTT said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, I see your into equestrian activities as well my Mrs is mad into it as well
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, welsh cobs, the youngest being broken this summer, as she's nearly 3.
> Ask her if she knows who Richard maxwell is, He's the guy doing it.
> We had him out to get her to load on the trailer, and he was truly amazing.
> Wasnt too keen to begin with when he was slapping the horse in the stables, nearly went in and dragged him out.lol
> Richard Maxwell, is the english guy who was taught by the American horse whisperer Monty Roberts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm you don't know a Guy called Chuck Brizzell who is a large dealer in Sussex do you ? If you do i need to speak to you
Click to expand...

No, why? This guy selling dodgy horses?
I bought mine from a local dealer, well respected in the area and his horses usually shown at the welsh.


----------



## Guest

DUO3 NAN said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, I see your into equestrian activities as well my Mrs is mad into it as well
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, welsh cobs, the youngest being broken this summer, as she's nearly 3.
> Ask her if she knows who Richard maxwell is, He's the guy doing it.
> We had him out to get her to load on the trailer, and he was truly amazing.
> Wasnt too keen to begin with when he was slapping the horse in the stables, nearly went in and dragged him out.lol
> Richard Maxwell, is the english guy who was taught by the American horse whisperer Monty Roberts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm you don't know a Guy called Chuck Brizzell who is a large dealer in Sussex do you ? If you do i need to speak to you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, why? This guy selling dodgy horses?
> I bought mine from a local dealer, well respected in the area and his horses usually shown at the welsh.
Click to expand...

Just seen Chucks return policy, not very friendly is it.
http://www.rideirish.co.uk/pages/aboutus.htm


----------



## BAMTT

DUO3 NAN said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, I see your into equestrian activities as well my Mrs is mad into it as well
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, welsh cobs, the youngest being broken this summer, as she's nearly 3.
> Ask her if she knows who Richard maxwell is, He's the guy doing it.
> We had him out to get her to load on the trailer, and he was truly amazing.
> Wasnt too keen to begin with when he was slapping the horse in the stables, nearly went in and dragged him out.lol
> Richard Maxwell, is the english guy who was taught by the American horse whisperer Monty Roberts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm you don't know a Guy called Chuck Brizzell who is a large dealer in Sussex do you ? If you do i need to speak to you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, why? This guy selling dodgy horses?
> I bought mine from a local dealer, well respected in the area and his horses usually shown at the welsh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just seen Chucks return policy, not very friendly is it.
> http://www.rideirish.co.uk/pages/aboutus.htm
Click to expand...

You got it in one, we are going to court :evil:


----------



## Guest

BAMTT said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, I see your into equestrian activities as well my Mrs is mad into it as well
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, welsh cobs, the youngest being broken this summer, as she's nearly 3.
> Ask her if she knows who Richard maxwell is, He's the guy doing it.
> We had him out to get her to load on the trailer, and he was truly amazing.
> Wasnt too keen to begin with when he was slapping the horse in the stables, nearly went in and dragged him out.lol
> Richard Maxwell, is the english guy who was taught by the American horse whisperer Monty Roberts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm you don't know a Guy called Chuck Brizzell who is a large dealer in Sussex do you ? If you do i need to speak to you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, why? This guy selling dodgy horses?
> I bought mine from a local dealer, well respected in the area and his horses usually shown at the welsh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just seen Chucks return policy, not very friendly is it.
> http://www.rideirish.co.uk/pages/aboutus.htm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got it in one, we are going to court :evil:
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that Bam, and to be honest, i heard all sorts of nightmare stories about breeders before i bought mine.
Ill ask down the horse yard where i keep mine and if anyone has had bad dealing with him ill pm you. Might help your court case
But to be honest, its the horses i feel sorry for.


----------



## Guest

Rogue said:


> I'm not a huge fan of BMWs, but that really does look fantastic.
> 
> Rogue


In between all the bullshit, i forgot to say thanks.
I wasn't a big fan either, never owned one before, but in the flesh its brilliant.
Even the white leather is growing on me now, i'll be wearing linen next.
8)


----------



## BAMTT

DUO3 NAN said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, I see your into equestrian activities as well my Mrs is mad into it as well
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, welsh cobs, the youngest being broken this summer, as she's nearly 3.
> Ask her if she knows who Richard maxwell is, He's the guy doing it.
> We had him out to get her to load on the trailer, and he was truly amazing.
> Wasnt too keen to begin with when he was slapping the horse in the stables, nearly went in and dragged him out.lol
> Richard Maxwell, is the english guy who was taught by the American horse whisperer Monty Roberts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm you don't know a Guy called Chuck Brizzell who is a large dealer in Sussex do you ? If you do i need to speak to you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, why? This guy selling dodgy horses?
> I bought mine from a local dealer, well respected in the area and his horses usually shown at the welsh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just seen Chucks return policy, not very friendly is it.
> http://www.rideirish.co.uk/pages/aboutus.htm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got it in one, we are going to court :evil:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to hear that Bam, and to be honest, i heard all sorts of nightmare stories about breeders before i bought mine.
> Ill ask down the horse yard where i keep mine and if anyone has had bad dealing with him ill pm you. Might help your court case
> But to be honest, its the horses i feel sorry for.
Click to expand...

You wouldn't feel sorry for it if you got on its back 

***edit if you do hear of anything i would be very very interested


----------



## Guest

BAMTT said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, I see your into equestrian activities as well my Mrs is mad into it as well
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, welsh cobs, the youngest being broken this summer, as she's nearly 3.
> Ask her if she knows who Richard maxwell is, He's the guy doing it.
> We had him out to get her to load on the trailer, and he was truly amazing.
> Wasnt too keen to begin with when he was slapping the horse in the stables, nearly went in and dragged him out.lol
> Richard Maxwell, is the english guy who was taught by the American horse whisperer Monty Roberts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm you don't know a Guy called Chuck Brizzell who is a large dealer in Sussex do you ? If you do i need to speak to you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, why? This guy selling dodgy horses?
> I bought mine from a local dealer, well respected in the area and his horses usually shown at the welsh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just seen Chucks return policy, not very friendly is it.
> http://www.rideirish.co.uk/pages/aboutus.htm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got it in one, we are going to court :evil:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to hear that Bam, and to be honest, i heard all sorts of nightmare stories about breeders before i bought mine.
> Ill ask down the horse yard where i keep mine and if anyone has had bad dealing with him ill pm you. Might help your court case
> But to be honest, its the horses i feel sorry for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wouldn't feel sorry for it if you got on its back
Click to expand...

I would, im 6ft,54 inchest, and 33 in thighs, trust me, i'd feel sorry for it.lol
I'll give a friend of mine a ring later too, see if he knows anything about this guy.


----------



## Rogue

DUO3 NAN said:


> In between all the bullshit, i forgot to say thanks.
> I wasn't a big fan either, never owned one before, but in the flesh its brilliant.
> Even the white leather is growing on me now, i'll be wearing linen next.
> 8)


Lol @ linen 

Yeah, the more I read and see about them, the more I like them.
It certainly is a beast.
I've seen two so far in the flesh, and they definitely do have a huge presence on the road.
They look solid.

Rogue


----------



## jam

The M6 looks awesome  V nice pad too!!


----------



## Guest

jam said:


> The M6 looks awesome  V nice pad too!!


thanks Jam, it'll be in leeds this weekend.


----------



## BAMTT

DUO3 NAN said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, I see your into equestrian activities as well my Mrs is mad into it as well
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, welsh cobs, the youngest being broken this summer, as she's nearly 3.
> Ask her if she knows who Richard maxwell is, He's the guy doing it.
> We had him out to get her to load on the trailer, and he was truly amazing.
> Wasnt too keen to begin with when he was slapping the horse in the stables, nearly went in and dragged him out.lol
> Richard Maxwell, is the english guy who was taught by the American horse whisperer Monty Roberts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm you don't know a Guy called Chuck Brizzell who is a large dealer in Sussex do you ? If you do i need to speak to you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, why? This guy selling dodgy horses?
> I bought mine from a local dealer, well respected in the area and his horses usually shown at the welsh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just seen Chucks return policy, not very friendly is it.
> http://www.rideirish.co.uk/pages/aboutus.htm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got it in one, we are going to court :evil:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to hear that Bam, and to be honest, i heard all sorts of nightmare stories about breeders before i bought mine.
> Ill ask down the horse yard where i keep mine and if anyone has had bad dealing with him ill pm you. Might help your court case
> But to be honest, its the horses i feel sorry for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wouldn't feel sorry for it if you got on its back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would, im 6ft,54 inchest, and 33 in thighs, trust me, i'd feel sorry for it.lol
> I'll give a friend of mine a ring later too, see if he knows anything about this guy.
Click to expand...

Well if you want to school it for me, your welcome :wink:


----------



## Guest

BAMTT said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, I see your into equestrian activities as well my Mrs is mad into it as well
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, welsh cobs, the youngest being broken this summer, as she's nearly 3.
> Ask her if she knows who Richard maxwell is, He's the guy doing it.
> We had him out to get her to load on the trailer, and he was truly amazing.
> Wasnt too keen to begin with when he was slapping the horse in the stables, nearly went in and dragged him out.lol
> Richard Maxwell, is the english guy who was taught by the American horse whisperer Monty Roberts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm you don't know a Guy called Chuck Brizzell who is a large dealer in Sussex do you ? If you do i need to speak to you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, why? This guy selling dodgy horses?
> I bought mine from a local dealer, well respected in the area and his horses usually shown at the welsh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just seen Chucks return policy, not very friendly is it.
> http://www.rideirish.co.uk/pages/aboutus.htm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got it in one, we are going to court :evil:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to hear that Bam, and to be honest, i heard all sorts of nightmare stories about breeders before i bought mine.
> Ill ask down the horse yard where i keep mine and if anyone has had bad dealing with him ill pm you. Might help your court case
> But to be honest, its the horses i feel sorry for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wouldn't feel sorry for it if you got on its back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would, im 6ft,54 inchest, and 33 in thighs, trust me, i'd feel sorry for it.lol
> I'll give a friend of mine a ring later too, see if he knows anything about this guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well if you want to school it for me, your welcome :wink:
Click to expand...

Um, no.lol
Bit of a beast is it?
Just after Richard maxwell came down the yard to see the horse, he was telling me of the dangers of getting caught in confined spaces with horses just in case they go off on one.
A few weeks later, he's in hospital with terrible head injuries and cant remember what happened at all.
Turns out the poor sod got trampled by a horse he was schooling in a tunnel leading back to the stables.
Just goes to show.
I equate riding a horse to riding a motorbike with no brakes and letting go of the steering wheel, and trying to control it by will alone.


----------



## BAMTT

Strangely enough when Mrs B 'test drove' it (wasn't sweated up or anything) it was exactly as it was described forward going yet gentle and easy to control etc

Yet 2 weeks after getting it back to the yard it turns into a loon, I've got a good idea why but can't say on here, however after my 14year old daughter got thrown off, all we did was lunge it after that and its like something out of a Rodeo :?

Who would of thought 1hp :lol: could cause so many problems, the costs are now too high for a magistrates court


----------



## Guest

BAMTT said:


> Strangely enough when Mrs B 'test drove' it (wasn't sweated up or anything) it was exactly as it was described forward going yet gentle and easy to control etc
> 
> Yet 2 weeks after getting it back to the yard it turns into a loon, I've got a good idea why but can't say on here, however after my 14year old daughter got thrown off, all we did was lunge it after that and its like something out of a Rodeo :?
> 
> Who would of thought 1hp :lol: could cause so many problems, the costs are now too high for a magistrates court


Needs a firm hand Bam. How old is it?

http://www.richard-maxwell.com/

Any questions, try R.M.'s forum.


----------



## raven

Rogue said:


> It certainly is a beast.


Oh flip, don't start calling it that... Cars should not be called "beasts" - it just doesn't sound right... :wink:

The M6 does look fantastic. The carbon roof has got me thinking about the new M3 again.... :roll:


----------



## jam

DUO3 NAN said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> 
> The M6 looks awesome  V nice pad too!!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks Jam, it'll be in leeds this weekend.
Click to expand...

I shall keep my porkies peeled - mine is in at JCT at the moment so I'm in a Boxster - otherwise I would have met up with you for a spirited drive!!


----------



## Guest

raven said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly is a beast.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh flip, don't start calling it that... Cars should not be called "beasts" - it just doesn't sound right... :wink:
> 
> The M6 does look fantastic. The carbon roof has got me thinking about the new M3 again.... :roll:
Click to expand...

Go for it, you know it makes sense, although no one will believe you have ordered one until you turn up at the house, personally, with a dna sample proving who you are, tied to your I.P. Address and with the reciept and ownership documents.

I had a party at the weekend, at my house, usual friends over, and to be honest, even as i post this picture, i know theres gonna be loads of nay sayers and jealous types.

You just cant win.


----------



## Rogue

DUO3 NAN said:


> raven said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly is a beast.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh flip, don't start calling it that... Cars should not be called "beasts" - it just doesn't sound right... :wink:
> 
> The M6 does look fantastic. The carbon roof has got me thinking about the new M3 again.... :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go for it, you know it makes sense, although no one will believe you have ordered one until you turn up at the house, personally, with a dna sample proving who you are, tied to your I.P. Address and with the reciept and ownership documents.
> 
> I had a party at the weekend, at my house, usual friends over, and to be honest, even as i post this picture, i know theres gonna be loads of nay sayers and jealous types.
> 
> You just cant win.
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:










:wink:

Rogue


----------



## sandhua1978

Nice house, nice motor/motors!

thanks for sharing!

Enough said really!


----------



## Guest

sandhua1978 said:


> Nice house, nice motor/motors!
> 
> thanks for sharing!
> 
> Enough said really!


Thanks San.


----------



## jampott

I phoned Homer up, and he says he doesn't know you. 

M6 is my favourite BMW. I'd still buy something else, though. :wink:


----------



## garyc

DUO3 NAN said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna see a pic of the Toureg, M6 and the (mythical :wink: ) AMv8 all lined up outside yer gaff.
> 
> M6 looks nice btw.
> 
> 
> 
> tregs outside, as ive been out in it this morning, as i cant go down the horse yard in the m6, although used to go down in the golf.
> 
> So, will quite hapily take some pics of those two together.
> As for the Aston, its still in Leeds, and going to be there til Sunday when my brother and i travel back from there.
> 
> Oh well, nice to see were back to this, *wouldnt be this forum without the bollox you have to read from people like you*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have to read anything, it's your choice. You have quite happily cast aspersions on anothers ability or sensibility to buy a number of cars in their own collection, verified by someone else, then get all uppity when you get some back.
> 
> As for knowing all about your life, one knows as much as you broadcast here on a public forum. Again your choice. By posting you invite comment by default. If you don't like it, then.....
> 
> So we'll stay on topic. GT3RS
> 
> Tactile indeed :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, by posting, i cant see why proof is needed. My comments were actually a piss take after what i went through last night, dont just read half the story try taking on board what else was said last night.
> 
> Like i said, you can take the piss all you want, but at the end of the day, i still own these cars, i still get to play with them in early retirement and i find that coming onto a car forum and trying to show what you've saved hard for to be told your full of shit is a pain in the arse.
> 
> You call this a car forum?
> Its funny, because less and less people are staying around long enough because of the constant put downs.
> Me included.
> 
> If you had of looked back at my previous threads, you'd have seen 2 days after i had the amv8 delivered i had major surgery, having had a bullet damage my rotator cuff many a few years ago, i came off my jetbike and damaged it so badly i had to have the op.
> 
> So, i decided to let my brother have it and run it in for me, and he will be returning it this weekend.
> 
> And then ill post pics of them together and do a review of the aston like i did with the m6.
> 
> knows why, because all i'll get is" you hired the aston" or whatever, or "its on finance and you'll be sorry "blah blah blah.
> 
> I think you have me mixed up with someone else, or maybe you judge other with the same bullshit mentality you feed everyone else.
> 
> Pissing me off just puts me in the mood not to bother posting pics and reviews, which makes the other marques section a joke, as i thought the idea of this section was just that, to look at other cars and others views on them.
Click to expand...

Sulky boy. :lol:

You don't have to prove anything to anyone if _you_ know.

Lighten up. You are very generous towrds your bro. I can't think of many folk who would let a sibling run in a brand new car, especially a car as special as the AMV8, which i drove and liked a lot.

And it is your choice not to post/share pics/impressions. Most people do want to post pics of all their cars and share the driving/owning experience with the community.

If you don't wish to share , don't. No one's going to lose any sleep about it.


----------



## Guest

jampott said:


> I phoned Homer up, and he says he doesn't know you.
> 
> M6 is my favourite BMW. I'd still buy something else, though. :wink:


He's a lying shi*.
He got drunk with Jack, tried it on with Haley, spat on Nig and took the piss out of Kylie.

You seen this months evo?
By the end of year, i may have photoshopped 3 of the 4 cars on the front cover onto my drive.
However, as previously stated, one willbe going, and to be honest, after playing in this car for nearly a week now, it wont be the m6.
And if the r8 is as good as expected, it wont be that either.

When you picking up your rrs then Tim?
After seeing that, i can see why you didnt go down the Toe rag route, but hope the pics i sent you at least gave you some idea.


----------



## Rebel

Is homer realy coming?

What did he ask? I also want to book him for my wife's birthday


----------



## garyc

No he isn't coming. He is running in my Veyron as I am busy. I may or may not post pics and impressions at some point. :lol:


----------



## Guest

garyc said:


> No he isn't coming. He is running in my Veyron as I am busy. I may or may not post pics and impressions at some point. :lol:


Aw , whats the matter Honey?
You just sit the with your lttle opinions in your little head because you've really nothing better to do.
Thats got to be a sad way to live your life.
And look at it this way, i'd be surprised if you ever managed to own any of these cars while you have a hole in your arse.
Good luck with being a f**kwit, keep practising, your getting really good at it.


----------



## garyc

DUO3 NAN said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> No he isn't coming. He is running in my Veyron as I am busy. I may or may not post pics and impressions at some point. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Aw , whats the matter Honey?
> You just sit the with your lttle opinions in your little head because you've really nothing better to do.
> Thats got to be a sad way to live your life.
> And look at it this way, i'd be surprised if you ever managed to own any of these cars while you have a hole in your arse.
> Good luck with being a fuckwit, keep practising, your getting really good at it.
Click to expand...

1. No swearing - no matter how big your garage.
2. No personal attacks.


----------



## Guest

garyc said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> No he isn't coming. He is running in my Veyron as I am busy. I may or may not post pics and impressions at some point. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Aw , whats the matter Honey?
> You just sit the with your lttle opinions in your little head because you've really nothing better to do.
> Thats got to be a sad way to live your life.
> And look at it this way, i'd be surprised if you ever managed to own any of these cars while you have a hole in your arse.
> Good luck with being a fuckwit, keep practising, your getting really good at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. No swearing - no matter how big your garage.
> 2. No personal attacks.
Click to expand...

Whatever, being a mod, you can surely remove me from the forum moron.
Obviously being a small minded little turd isnt enough, so if you can sort out removing my profile, i'd appreciate it.

And your last comments have just proved my point to the tee.


----------



## BAMTT

Nan I think you've got this one wrong mate


----------



## Guest

BAMTT said:


> Nan I think you've got this one wrong mate


I dont think so.
Was only trying to get my 5 stars and i was offski anyway.


----------



## digimeisTTer

So what happened to the pics??


----------



## garyc

Chippy little chap aren't you NAN? I guess that comes with being alone. You possiblyalso had a couple of drinks on your own tonight...

I may take the piss (and you do make it quite easy) but I don't need resort to personal abuse and insults. Or pulling rank as a mod except to remind you of the rules. And they stand. I removed the swearing from your little tirades.

Do as you please. Go polish your Aston Martin. If you have one. (and your war wound permits)

Enjoy your retirement. Like I said before no one is going to lose any sleep.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

yawn, still a f**kwit.


----------



## garyc

Yawn. Still here Chippy. :roll:


----------



## John C

Ooooh I say, missed this one, nice wee tirade! Missed the pictures unfortunately.

Nan, the good news?... No matter what is said in this thread about you you will have to go some to be as big a knob as Tactile, he really was a tosser of the highest order.

Gary, eloquent as always!


----------



## BreTT

John C said:


> Ooooh I say, missed this one, nice wee tirade! Missed the pictures unfortunately.
> 
> Nan, the good news?... No matter what is said in this thread about you you will have to go some to be as big a knob as Tactile, he really was a tosser of the highest order.
> 
> Gary, eloquent as always!


Me too, dang nabbit (assuming I'm allowed to say that garyc?) These pesky business trips keep getting in the way of my personal life.

Anyway, "I am considerably richer than youuuu" :roll:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

John C said:


> Missed the pictures unfortunately.
> 
> quote]
> 
> Let me help you out...not DUO's car, but it is Silver and has the "igloo" interior
> 
> (I'm sure Obiwan won't mind :wink: )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice car - and shiney too
> 
> Dave


----------



## Wondermikie

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> John C said:
> 
> 
> 
> Missed the pictures unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me help you out...not DUO's car, but it is Silver and has the "igloo" interior
Click to expand...

Nice pics [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Leg

If anyone ever ordered black exterior with those seats they could kiss any personal time goodbye. Either that or Dave would be in for a bumper year!


----------



## garyc

BreTT said:


> John C said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh I say, missed this one, nice wee tirade! Missed the pictures unfortunately.
> 
> Nan, the good news?... No matter what is said in this thread about you you will have to go some to be as big a knob as Tactile, he really was a tosser of the highest order.
> 
> Gary, eloquent as always!
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, dang nabbit (assuming I'm allowed to say that garyc?) These pesky business trips keep getting in the way of my personal life.
> 
> *Anyway, "I am considerably richer than youuuu*" :roll:
Click to expand...

Ha ha. You seen the 2H comp plan. Share price going great guns tho. Options......:wink:

Nan M6 Pics were nice before toys hit the deck from pram, tho not as nice as the Dave-detailed Obi variant.

I was just intrigued why one may take delivery of a brand new beautiful AMV8, go sick, then buy a late used (albeit v nice) M6 whilst in recovery, whilst brother kindly runs in AMv8. Would you? Chippy chappy then finds time to phots and review M6 but really very little reference or mention of alleged AMV8. On gentle and jestful probing, fellow gets all personal and agitated and then uses that as an excuse for not posting AMV8 reviews and phots..in case he is accused of hiring one. (how sad would that be to prove a point to a chatroom?) :roll:

Having recently driven one for a few hours, Chippy just did not strike me as being particulary au fait with the AMV8. Agreed he only had it for 3 days before having his uncle albert removed. Er, what would you do in that time? I'd at least be looking at it out of the window of my Welsh country gaff and firing off some phots. More likely I'd be out getting some miles on it. Who wouldn't?

His strong and chilidish personal reactions led me to believe all was not as suggested. Most would simply post a photo. But then most are not bullsh*tters.

Anyway:
http://www.supercarexperiences.com/vroom/supercar/c2_40/p576/UK/Aston_Martin_V8_Vantage-hire.html

..and I am happy to be proved wrong and wish NAN no ill or harm. He has an M6 after all.


----------



## jampott

garyc said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John C said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh I say, missed this one, nice wee tirade! Missed the pictures unfortunately.
> 
> Nan, the good news?... No matter what is said in this thread about you you will have to go some to be as big a knob as Tactile, he really was a tosser of the highest order.
> 
> Gary, eloquent as always!
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, dang nabbit (assuming I'm allowed to say that garyc?) These pesky business trips keep getting in the way of my personal life.
> 
> *Anyway, "I am considerably richer than youuuu*" :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha. You seen the 2H comp plan. Share price going great guns tho. Options......:wink:
> 
> Nan M6 Pics were nice before toys hit the deck from pram, tho not as nice as the Dave-detailed Obi variant.
> 
> I was just intrigued why one may take delivery of a brand new beautiful AMV8, go sick, then buy a late used (albeit v nice) M6 whilst in recovery, whilst brother kindly runs in AMv8. Would you? Not even a crap camera phone piccy. Chippy chappy then finds time to phots and review M6 but really very little reference or mention of alleged AMV8. On gentle and jestful probing, fellow gets all personal and agitated and then uses that as an excuse for not posting AMV8 reviews and phots..in case he is accused of hiring one. (how sad would that be to prove a point to a chatroom?) :roll:
> 
> Having recently driven one for a few hours, Chippy just did not strike me as being particulary au fait with the AMV8. Agreed he only had it for 3 days before having his uncle albert removed. Er, what would you do in that time? I'd at least be looking at it out of the window of my Welsh country gaff and firing off some phots. More likely I'd be out getting some miles on it. Who wouldn't?
> 
> His strong and chilidish personal reactions led me to believe all was not as suggested. Most would simply post a photo. But then most are not bullsh*tters.
> 
> Anyway:
> http://www.supercarexperiences.com/vroom/supercar/c2_40/p576/UK/Aston_Martin_V8_Vantage-hire.html
> 
> ..and I am happy to be proved wrong and wish NAN no ill or harm. He has an M6 after all.
Click to expand...

No personal attacks, then eh? :roll: Calm down you 2. :-*


----------



## Wondermikie

I think it's a shame that this thread went like this :?

Comparisons between DU03 NAN and the jokers with the RS6 and GT40 are nonsense. NAN posted on here that he'd bought an M6 and posted a few pics at the dealer, and a couple of weeks later it's on his drive. This thread was a response to requests for more pics from various people on another thread.

As for the Aston, don't think there is any reason to disbelieve him, maybe it was easy to wind him up about it but that's hardly any fun is it? I believe that he's no liar, and I'm sure that come the weekend he'll be back here with the pics and the review, like he stated - it would be a shame if he never came back because of this thread.


----------



## Leg

Wondermikie said:


> I think it's a shame that this thread went like this :?
> 
> Comparisons between DU03 NAN and the jokers with the RS6 and GT40 are nonsense. NAN posted on here that he'd bought an M6 and posted a few pics at the dealer, and a couple of weeks later it's on his drive. This thread was a response to requests for more pics from various people on another thread.
> 
> As for the Aston, don't think there is any reason to disbelieve him, maybe it was easy to wind him up about it but that's hardly any fun is it? I believe that he's no liar, and I'm sure that come the weekend he'll be back here with the pics and the review, like he stated - it would be a shame if he never came back because of this thread.


Ditto


----------



## garyc

Leg said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a shame that this thread went like this :?
> 
> Comparisons between DU03 NAN and the jokers with the RS6 and GT40 are nonsense. NAN posted on here that he'd bought an M6 and posted a few pics at the dealer, and a couple of weeks later it's on his drive. This thread was a response to requests for more pics from various people on another thread.
> 
> As for the Aston, don't think there is any reason to disbelieve him, maybe it was easy to wind him up about it but that's hardly any fun is it? I believe that he's no liar, and I'm sure that come the weekend he'll be back here with the pics and the review, like he stated - it would be a shame if he never came back because of this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto
Click to expand...

Leg, if you get ill or need surgery 3 days after getting your new M3, will you let somene else run it in for you and not take a single picture or drive it once in those 3 days? Or not find time to do so in the following month, but do find time to source, buy, drive, review say a used RS4 - then post pics/impression, whilst suggesting that the M3 will probably have to go.

Cool. I'll run it in for you. :wink:

It may be a shame, but ultimately Nan lost it.

Whilst I have every respect for nan buying an M6, I was just not taken in by the AMV8 line. Neither were a few others according to my pms. If you were, then cool. As I said, I am happy to be proved wrong. But I doubt it and it really isn't that important if he wants to delude and lie.

The kitchen got hot, he got out. This was not a one-off - do a search on his other posts:he locked horns with plenty of others in the other forums - he was handled gently. But it all closed in and he got punchy then stormed out. Tough. But I also thought he was some sort of hard man security type who had made good money in dirty places, which is nice.

Odd he can't take a little flak about a car in an internet chat room.

Ultimately, no one forced him to leave. His choice.


----------



## digimeisTTer

Wondermikie said:


> it would be a shame if he never came back because of this thread.


 :roll: Noone that has posted with any enthusiasm and conviction is likely to do that.


----------



## V6 TT

DUO3 NAN said:


> And look at it this way, i'd be surprised if you ever managed to own any of these cars while you have a hole in your arse.


...jeesuz, sounds a bit like 'look how much money I've got' to me, not good sorry. Now on my 'prick' list of the forum.

I just hope with all those cars (imaginery or not) you can at least drive one of them with some sort of abilitiy or it's a complete waste...

I collect sort after rare guitars from around the world, but at least I can play! :lol:

D


----------



## W7 PMC

This one appears to have turned nasty.

Seemed like a decent enough chap to me :?


----------



## V6 TT

W7 PMC said:


> Seemed like a decent enough chap to me :?


...me too :? Sometimes these things bring out the worst in someone, who knows, just not responding well to the banter, maybe I've missed something on another thread...either way still on my list for that kinda quote.

Anyways he's probably sat in his new brand spanker M6 outside his fanatstic looking home knowing he has an R8 on the way, so let's not feel too sorry for him eh! 

D


----------



## Private Prozac

V6 TT said:


> Now on my 'prick' list of the forum.


Agree with this comment and 101% in agreement with garyc.

So, here we have another Uncle Albert with lead everywhere inside his body except his pencil where it should be!!

Anyone who gets a hard-on from watching a Snickers advert is not the sort of bloke who owns all these nice cars and has a R8 on his shopping list.

You're watching too many repeats of 'Top Gear' Albert. They're on the telly old son ...not outside on your drive!! :wink:


----------



## Leg

Well, I'm not going to argue Grant's side for him but personally, regardless of who said what in this thread, Im not going to call anyone a liar when I have no evidence one way or the other. I may not agree with how he or anyone else has handled this thread but on the matter of truth or lie, I have no knowledge one way or the other so how can I judge?

I may not like people, I may think some people are arseholes, but I have no reason to doubt anyone's word.

Do we all have to post evidence of what we do or dont have?


----------



## R6B TT

I don't know DU03 but have no reason to doubt him.

I've done a rotator cuff myself (not with a bullet) and it does hurt like hell.

And if I had a brand new AM sitting outside which I couldn't drive, why wouldn't I let someone I trusted do the running in piece ? I'd expect a at least a decent case of wine in return though


----------



## PaulS

:lol:

Another 'I'm considerably richer than you' bragger with a list of cars as long as his arm departs the forum in a huff 

Oh well, at least it'll free up plenty of forum bandwidth :wink:

Ex wife wasn't Abi with the imaginary Aston?


----------



## digimeisTTer

R6B TT said:


> if I had a brand new AM sitting outside which I couldn't drive, why wouldn't I let someone I trusted do the running in piece


Maybe because your clinically insane :lol:

http://www.motorauthority.com/news/supercars/bugatti-veyron-smash/

8) :roll:

I love both my brothers dearly......but not that much


----------



## Rebel

So there won't be any pic's from his new Aston Martin, his M6, his VW toureq, and his ordered R8 ?

Sorry to say so, but than i think the guy is a coward, or a liar.

If you are alway's shouting big time abouth your car's, and your money, and some people give comment's, than you should handle that.
Run-a-way is the weakest he could do.

I think he was a poser and some people looked right thrue him..

Dua3nan.......whereever you may be at this moment...."May the force (and the truth) be with you" :wink:

Ciao amigo !


----------



## ObiWan

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> John C said:
> 
> 
> 
> Missed the pictures unfortunately.
> 
> quote]
> 
> Let me help you out...not DUO's car, but it is Silver and has the "igloo" interior
> 
> (I'm sure Obiwan won't mind :wink: )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice car - and shiney too
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

It aint that clean anymore, needs some expert attaention................ hint, hint  :wink:


----------



## IanWest

Well I have definitely got a Metro Turbo and I will post pictures of it to prove it! Might even put it next to the RS4


----------



## R6B TT

digimeisTTer said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> if I had a brand new AM sitting outside which I couldn't drive, why wouldn't I let someone I trusted do the running in piece
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because your clinically insane :lol:
> 
> http://www.motorauthority.com/news/supercars/bugatti-veyron-smash/
> 
> 8) :roll:
> 
> I love both my brothers dearly......but not that much
Click to expand...

Oh dear brothers pranged it - well I'll have to drive the M6 instead. Such hardship :roll:

You coming to Donington Andy ?


----------



## Rebel

I have ordered 2 exactly the same veyron's, and i will post pictures when they arrive............realy i do


----------



## ronin

Being an only child, would it be ok to adopt a brother so he can use my car?


----------



## Rebel

ronin said:


> Being an only child, would it be ok to adopt a brother so he can use my car?


ROFL


----------



## Rebel

I also have three incredible good looking wives. (all three they got long blond hair, double D, and long leg's)
I will post some pic's from them by the swimmingpool as soon as possible.
Don't think this will happen this weekend, because it's raining and one of the three is to my brother this weekend....

As soon as it will be dry after the weekend, i put them in line and show them to you....


----------



## Wondermikie

I've put it in the oven now, I anticipate it will be ready sometime tomorrow, or maybe Monday :lol:


----------



## jampott

I'm still with Grant on this one.


----------



## garyc

He may well be a decent bloke.

He may well have an M6. And an R8 on order :roll: . And a wholly paid for house in Swansea. :lol:

But he is a liar. He does not have an AMV8. Never has. That's a complete deception and fabrication.

To me decent people do not insult others' intelliegence through their lies.

However it is always up to the individual to indulge another's untruths.

I am still happy to be proved wrong. But that looks unlikely.

Liars can F**K OFF. They do have my (slight) sympathy as ultimately they only delude themselves. But they can still F**K off.


----------



## Rebel

I could see enough from the pic's in the garage, that this guy hasn't got a aston martin, or ordered a R8........no way.

And the fact that he is gone for good, because gary discovered he was a liar, say's enough.

Only liar's and cowards run away.......

I don't realy mis the "dreamer"


----------

